# Master Mind



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

Quand je vois tous ces beaux smileys, qui s'alignent dans les messages, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas du'un langage secret hyerogliphique (cherchez pas, je n'ai pas verifie dans le dictionnaire....)
Big poste :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Bebert lui repond :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









( Voir ici pour confirmation )

Un vrai langagee code qui cache surement quelque chose....
Ou pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, vu que c'est pas toujours la joie au boulot, ca peut toujours servir pour faire un Master Mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une combinaison de 5 smileys et c'est parti!

x : mal place
o : bien place
. ne figure pas dans la combinaison

Qui s'ennuie au boulot??


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


x x . . .


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



. x . . .


----------



## benjamin (12 Mai 2004)

Excellent idée


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

Me voila de retour de reunion (tout en japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Excellent idée










			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

>



x . x o .


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



Alors, voyons un peu....

x x . x o


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

Et m, j'ai confondu les "x" et les "o"


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (12 Mai 2004)

Euh... Tu as déja joué au Master mind?


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

excellente cette idée de détourner les smileys, excellent
je m'y colle
je pars du princip que le meme smiley peux etre utilisé deux fois (il y avait des variantes...)
par contre tu est obligé de répondre a chaque fois einh


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> excellente cette idée de détourner les smileys, excellent
> je m'y colle
> je pars du princip que le meme smiley peux etre utilisé deux fois (il y avait des variantes...)
> par contre tu est obligé de répondre a chaque fois einh



mouai, si les réponses arrivent toutes les 48h, on est mal barré


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mouai, si les réponses arrivent toutes les 48h, on est mal barré



Toutes mes excuses, :zen :
Ce sont les effets pervers du decalage horaire. Mais comme je pense qu'on va adopter le systeme : le gagnant propose sa combinaison, cela devrait aller plus vite par la suite.


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



x x x x .


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



. x o o o


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

>



. . x . .


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> excellente cette idée de détourner les smileys, excellent
> je m'y colle
> je pars du princip que le meme smiley peux etre utilisé deux fois (il y avait des variantes...)
> par contre tu est obligé de répondre a chaque fois einh



Oui, le meme smiley peut revenir deux fois. Mais comme je sens venir les petits malins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il faudra peut-etre modifier les regles pour corser la chose 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

>



o x o o o 

bon ben on y est presque!
Qui donne le coup de grace?


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> o x o o o
> 
> bon ben on y est presque!
> Qui donne le coup de grace?



Ben c'est pas possible ...

C'est forcement


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas possible ...
> 
> C'est forcement



Euh, ben non! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evidemment tout depend de la facon dont on interprete les regles.
Exemple avec une combinaison de 3 smileys : 












Si quelqu'un propose 











la reponse est 
. x o
puisque je considere les smileys un par un


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben non!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ben je crois qu'il faudrait toutes les expliquer car j'ai pas tout compris...


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)

Je propose ça : 






 .


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je propose ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, il en manque un ....

NB. : pour les regles, regarde mon message precedent


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)

Oui je viens de voir, tu l'as édité.

Ben j'ai mis un blanc.

C'est possible non? Apparemment non.


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui je viens de voir, tu l'as édité.
> 
> Ben j'ai mis un blanc.
> 
> C'est possible non? Apparemment non.



En fait, la combinaison est bien de 5 smileys. Les repetitions sont autorisees mais pas les blancs. Sinon, ca devient ingerable. et puis il y a tout plein de smileys maintenant, alors on a le choix


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

>




o . o o o


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o 

courage


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o


----------



## Balooners (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

>



o x o o o


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o

Bien essaye


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



o . o o o

Non plus


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Non plus


Gnnnnn, je veux y arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous disions donc


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Gnnnnn, je veux y arriver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o . o o o

Y'arrivera? Y'arrivera pas?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

Alors si je me suis pas planté (oui bon ça va) il reste plus que ça :


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors si je me suis pas planté (oui bon ça va) il reste plus que ça :








 Felicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce fut fastidieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la perseverance paie toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben, a toi l'honneur. Fais nous signe quand tu es pret


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

super cette idée, merci einqui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...personne ne sait comment jouer au mille-bornes sur le forum ?


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> super cette idée, merci einqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne les provoque pas ou quelqu'un va creer un Thread pour jouer au pendu....


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

pfff j'arrive trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dark c'est partit ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ne les provoque pas ou quelqu'un va creer un Thread pour jouer au pendu....


C'est pas con!


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ne les provoque pas ou quelqu'un va creer un Thread pour jouer au pendu....



ça a existé sur un autre forum.


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

ok, pour le prochain j'essaye ça.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ben, a toi l'honneur. Fais nous signe quand tu es pret


Là ça va ou c'est trop tôt ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, j'étais zen cours.

Alors c'est parti, combinaison de cinq smilies.

Au fait enqui, ça te gène si je remplace le "x" par un "" ? je trouve ça plus dans l'esprit avec le mastermind et y a moins de chances que je me trompe en vous corrigeant.


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


. .  . .


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Arf, je crois que je me suis planté dans les valeurs des  .  et o


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## twk (13 Mai 2004)

ici c'est flood power ou quoi ???


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est flood power ou quoi ???



non, y'a déjà un sujet pour ça


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## twk (13 Mai 2004)

n'empêche que ça floode pas mal un peu comme ça































































mais ou sont les modo ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche que ça floode pas mal un peu comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es gentil tu sais


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'es gentil tu sais



Je veux pas dire, mais t'as mis que 4 smileys


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> ça a existé sur un autre forum.



Mais quel est ce forum etrange?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dark -&gt; Tu peux remplacer x par  Pas de de probleme.

Je tente :


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

désolé pour le retard, mon routeur a quelques problèmes avec l'autorité (y m'obéit plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


. . . . .

Mouais, y avait de l'idée


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>


 . .  .


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


  . . .


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>


 .  . .


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

>


.  . o .


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

J'en ai un! J'en ai un! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors....


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

De mieux en mieux :
  o o 


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


... et venir nous dire bonjour, ça te rongerait la tronche peut-être ????????


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et venir nous dire bonjour, ça te rongerait la tronche peut-être ????????








 Modérateurs !!! Y'a un vieux qui vient troller dans notre thread !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


Bravo, à toi


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

Youpi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bon, la nouvelle combinaison est prête ! 
À vous


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Youpi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop fort Bebert!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me lance :


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

>



.  . . .


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



. . .  


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>



   . .


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



. . . . .


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



  o . .


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



. . o o 


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>



.  o o .


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>

























à toi !!!


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

OUAIIII !!!!











Youpi !!!! 











Tralalaaaa !!!


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Ola, ca va vite la.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant que tout le monde est chaud, on va peut-etre pouvoir passer a la vitesse superieure : on indique seulement le nombre de smileys bien places, le nombre de smileys mal places,..... mais on ne donne pas leur position!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca devrait corser les choses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le probleme, c'est qu'il va falloir reflechir un max.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au bar


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

Ouf !!!

Heureusement que j'ai trouvé là parce qu'après je crois pas que j'aurais eu mes chances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon qui se lance ????


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

Je retourne travailler, c'est trop compliqué le master-mind ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






a+


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !!!
> 
> Heureusement que j'ai trouvé là parce qu'après je crois pas que j'aurais eu mes chances...
> 
> ...



Mais si, mais si.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note bien qu'on peut garder les anciennes regles , faut voir
Ben je crois que c'est ton tour la.


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



bien placé : 1
mal placé : 0

Pour simplifier un peu, il n'y a pas de doublon de smyley...


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

>



bien placé : 1
mal placé : 0

Gnarf Gnarf Gnarf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Z'avez pas fini de vous amuser...


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bien placé : 1
> mal placé : 0
> 
> Gnarf Gnarf Gnarf !!!
> ...



Ouais, finalement je me dis que l'ancienne regle etait pas si mal


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

>



bien placé : 0
mal placé : 0

Bon, ben ça en élimine pas mal là déjà...


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

>



bien placé : 0
mal placé : 0


Bah ! Y en a pas tant que ça...


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Pfff, j'ai vraiment la pouasse!!!


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, j'ai vraiment la pouasse!!!



Bien placé : 0
mal placé : 1

Ben ça avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ola, ca va vite la....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais, ben on est pas encore sorti d'l'auberge pour être le king du Master Mind !


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, ben on est pas encore sorti d'l'auberge pour être le king du Master Mind !



Bien placé : 0
mal placé : 0


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



Bien placé : 0
mal placé : 2


----------



## einqui (20 Mai 2004)

Et encore une journee de merde a l'horizon


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

C'est fini le jeu?


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois tous ces beaux smileys, qui s'alignent dans les messages, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas du'un langage secret hyerogliphique (cherchez pas, je n'ai pas verifie dans le dictionnaire....)
> Big poste :
> 
> 
> ...


C'est repartit :love: un master mind à 5 emoticônes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

.....

(il ne va pas survivre vite si déjà 5 sont supprimées   )


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

:rose:​


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

,,,,,


et de 10


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

on appelle ça l'intuition féminine


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Avril 2005)

:rateau:    :sleep:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

tu les as choisit ici tes smiley ?      




 :casse:  :hosto:  :king:  :sick:  :bebe:


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:    :sleep:  :hein:


.....

dites vous fezez express  et de 15


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :casse:  :hosto:  :king:  :sick:  :bebe:


..xox

aïe celui la il fait mal


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe:  :sick: :bebe: :king:essai


----------



## poildep (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe: :king: :style: :sick: :affraid:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  :sick: :bebe: :king:essai


0.x.x


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :king: :style: :sick: :affraid:


00x0.
on approche


----------



## poildep (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe: :king:  :sick: :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe: :king: :modo: :sick: :style:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :king:  :sick: :style:


00.00
uh uh uh close to the end


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :king: :modo: :sick: :style:


00.00
samo samo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe:  :king:    :sick:  :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe: :king: :mouais: :sick: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe:  :king: :rateau:     :sick:   :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  :king: :rateau:     :sick:   :style:



? le :rateau: il n'y est pas (voir post n°129 page precedente...)
je pense que le concombre a bon......Naas...?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...
> je pense que le concombre a bon......Naas...?



on dit le concombre C'EST bon


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  :king:    :sick:  :style:


oo.oo


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :king: :mouais: :sick: :style:


oo.oo


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ? le :rateau: il n'y est pas (voir post n°129 page precedente...)
> je pense que le concombre a bon......Naas...?


nanh


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

:bebe:  :king:        :sick:  :style:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  :king:        :sick:  :style:


:love:
YES
:love:​
A ton tour donc si tu le veux bien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

et c'est tout ce que j'ai gagné ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















pas de ipod , ni de ilife ni un maleureux tapis pomme ?     




    


bon bon , je veux bien, j'espere pas me planter !!! :rose:     


ps: on paux mettre de double ?  :rateau:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

oui bien sûr tu peux mettre des doubles
c'est partit
   :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sûr tu peux mettre des doubles
> c'est partit
> :bebe:




bravooo      

. . . . .


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

oinhhhhh
  :modo:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oinhhhhh
> :modo:  :sleep:




bien joué        



. . . . .


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :hein:




 . O  . . .


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

:rose: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)

:rateau:  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :love:



. . . . X


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :mouais:  :rose:




O....


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

j'ai un leger préssentiment


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un leger préssentiment




O O .. O


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :modo:





O O ...


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:





bravoooooooo       



a toi  :love:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

yes  je me doutais qu'il y avait aiguille sous le rocher comme disait l'analphabête :bebe:


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois tous ces beaux smileys, qui s'alignent dans les messages, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas du'un langage secret hyerogliphique (cherchez pas, je n'ai pas verifie dans le dictionnaire....)
> Big poste :
> 
> 
> ...




C'est repartit !


----------

